# JD Tractor Question



## jrnok9132 (Jan 16, 2015)

looking at a 1982 JD 4640H for sale and i am curious as to what the "H" stands for? Haven't seen that before. Thanks in advance.

Justin


----------



## Cattleman1524 (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that's a high crop


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

They did not make a 4640 high crop.


----------



## jrnok9132 (Jan 16, 2015)

the serial plate has 4640H and the "PH" after the serial number....definitely not a hi crop


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

The H designation means it has a Quad Range transmission. If it was a P then it would be a Powershift. Those were some of Mother Deere's build codes. Mike


----------

